# Service Communication failure: PnkBstrA.exe



## soccerreff (Apr 29, 2008)

I try to play Call of Duty 4 and get this error message every time I get into game (about 15 sec in). The same is happening in Americas Army. I'm running Vista OS. This really sucks. Can't play against anyone. Any help would be appreciated


----------

